# Light periods



## Natsby

Ok this weeks new worry, does the fact that I have light periods mean that I don´t have a good uterine lining? I have been taking raspberry leaf tea but they are still pretty light and generally last max three days. Anyone else? could this cause my mcs?
I was expecting AF so it wasn´t a disappointment this month so now I´m CD1 who is with me?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Nats...has your lining ever been checked? But yes, a thin lining can make implantation very difficult.


----------



## velo

Natsby said:


> Ok this weeks new worry, does the fact that I have light periods mean that I don´t have a good uterine lining? I have been taking raspberry leaf tea but they are still pretty light and generally last max three days. Anyone else? could this cause my mcs?
> I was expecting AF so it wasn´t a disappointment this month so now I´m CD1 who is with me?

I'm not sure if this means your lining is too thin or not, but I do believe a thin lining can cause mcs. Have you ever had your lining checked via an ultrasound? (I believe they can do that) Did you used to have heavier periods? I know mine are much lighter now that I'm older, and after b/c versus before b/c although I was only on b/c for less than 2 years. 

Have you tried vitex? I think that's also supposed to help with lining, and seems to be a general all-round good recommendation for TTC.


----------



## future_numan

Mine have been alot lighter the last few months but my cycles have been weird too..

I am on CD4..

I would mention it to your DR if it continues..


----------



## sarahincanada

They are measuring my lining via ultrasound and say its great...first month it was 10mm and I think 8.5mm the second, they want over 7mm. my periods the last 2 months while on clomid have been a light 2-3 days! normally Im 5 days with at least 2 heavy days. So I dont think short period equals thin lining, even though I am baffled by it myself. We will see what it is this month, hope it doesnt keep going thinner. its worth you mentioning it to your doctor, perhaps they can look at your lining even if you are not doing treatments


----------



## Mellybelle

Vitex is great because it helps regulate your hormones. I suppose this would help with a thicker lining. Have also read some stuff about low dose aspirin(75mg per day) helping to increase the thickness of the lining.


----------



## Natsby

They were always fairly light so no I haven´t noticed a change. With moon cup you are so much more aware of what your body is doing it is hard to tell what it was like before.
I´ll look into Vitex then, thanks lovelies.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby I'm taking vitex and have been for a good 6 months now. I was stopping it at ovulation but found it is safe to use the whole cycle.

Last cycle was my first full one on vitex and I had a longer heavier period with (TMI) clots which I never usually get.


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought aspirin was to thin the lining as it's a blood thinner?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I thought aspirin was to thin the lining as it's a blood thinner?

I know aspirin is a thinner as they are giving it to FIL to thin his blood after his strokes.

Personally I would be reluctant to take aspirin unless directed to do so by a doctor


----------



## Mellybelle

dachsundmom said:


> I thought aspirin was to thin the lining as it's a blood thinner?

Yes, i wondered this too. I read a bit more about it and found something about how it increases blood flow it can help to thicken the lining.
There was a really good thread about it somewhere. BUT, its probably best to speak to a doctor about it.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's all just so confusing! Lol.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mellybelle

Pretty scared actually. Am coming up to the really scary part. DH and i have allowed ourselves to breathe when we get to 16weeks. Only 3 weeks away.


----------



## Indigo77

I don't think it thickens or thins out the lining....It is used as a blood thinner to prevent the blood from clotting and makes platelets in the blood less sticky thus improving blood flow. 

Progesterone works to maintain the uterine lining so one theory is that low progesterone could mean an insufficient uterine lining. 

Have you ever had your progesterone checked? How long is your luteal phase?

When I was attempting to lengthen my luteal phase, I took progesterone after ovulation and I had a 7 day menses with heavier bleeding....


----------



## dachsundmom

Mellybelle said:



> Pretty scared actually. Am coming up to the really scary part. DH and i have allowed ourselves to breathe when we get to 16weeks. Only 3 weeks away.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

the Dr said I should take aspirin next pregnancy in case the mc were due to tiny clots. Although he tested for a clotting disorder and it came back fine.
My acupuncturist said clots weren´t desirable she is trying to get my period to be more liquido, she is also sending lots of blood to all the reproductive organs, so I´ll see what next month is like.
I did some more research and found that light periods shouldn´t cause problems if they were always light. I´m hoping when the pregnancy hormones kick in then the lining bulks up but I´ll try to get a scan next BFP before 7 weeks to check, even if I have to pay for it myself.


----------



## Mellybelle

Natsby, i was also tested for clotting disorders (all of them - 14 vials of blood taken) and everything came back normal. I've put myself on aspirin this pregnancy because i have to do something. i've since read that pregnancy itself can cause blood clots. If I manage to carry this pregnancy to term i will believe that aspirin has magical qualities.


----------



## angifi

Although aspirin is a blood thinner, apparently it helps with better blood-flow to the uterus, so may help a thin lining.

I've also heard that nettle tea, and nettle infusions help. I tried the infusions (where you make a strong mix of tea(one cup of leaves) and boiling water(2 cups) and let it sit for 4 hours. Then drink a cup a day. It was like drinking compost, so I stopped doing that!

It's also about regulating hormones throughout the cycle. In Traditional Chinese Medicine, it is said that the lining is prepared before ovulation - but I'm not sure how it is corrected - probably through acupuncture and herbs.

I have worried about it too - my periods have gotten lighter over the years. I was told not to worry because I got pregnant, but I've miscarried twice, so I do wonder if it is an issue. I believe testing can be done, through ultrasound and an endometrial biopsy at the end of your cycle. 

I'm seeing a fertility specialist in September, so it will be interesting to see what he thinks about it.

I hope it all works out for you. There's so much to worry about when ttc. If only it was easy!


----------



## Natsby

angifi said:


> Although aspirin is a blood thinner, apparently it helps with better blood-flow to the uterus, so may help a thin lining.
> 
> I've also heard that nettle tea, and nettle infusions help. I tried the infusions (where you make a strong mix of tea(one cup of leaves) and boiling water(2 cups) and let it sit for 4 hours. Then drink a cup a day. It was like drinking compost, so I stopped doing that!

I found a lovely nettle tea from Lidel, (not sure you have lidel supermarkets there though.) I mix it with raspberry leaf it has liquorice in too which makes it naturally sweet. 

I should get all sorts of tests done, but since all the funding was cut on the national health here I´m a bit scared of spending all my money on tests and having none left if I get pregnant to see me through maternity leave.ood luck with the specialist I hope it does the trick. :dust:
G


----------



## googly

Natsby said:


> Ok this weeks new worry, does the fact that I have light periods mean that I don´t have a good uterine lining? I have been taking raspberry leaf tea but they are still pretty light and generally last max three days. Anyone else? could this cause my mcs?
> I was expecting AF so it wasn´t a disappointment this month so now I´m CD1 who is with me?

Hi Natsby, yes and yes... I am cd2... and yes, have very light periods, and have wondered (increasingly) whether they're a problem. Mine last maybe 3-4 days, but are VERY light during that time, only one real day of bleeding really. I asked my GP if it was a problem and she said no... but I don't really hold a whole lot by her opinion, she also told me a 7 day LP wasn't a problem! Pffft... not according to everyone else. 

Of course my light periods are probably due in small or large part to my short LP, but:::: maybe it's the other way around? who knows.

In any case, I have an appointment with the FS on Wednesday and I will ask him about the periods (amongst everything else). Let you know if he has anything momentous to say!


----------



## Cypress

Hi Natsby - I have the same issue, short light periods 2-3 days. This has made me worry that my lining is not thick enough. I read somewhere online (fount of all knowledge lol!) that a period of 3 or fewer days could be a problem. 

This is my first month on clomid and at CD9 they measured my lining at only 2mm when they would like to see at least 5mm at that stage, so they were not happy with my lining. So either my lining is just thin normally, or the clomid has made it thin (which clomid is known for). 

I googled for things to improve lining and found raspberry leaf tea recommended, which you already take (but apparently recommended only until ov, then stop); and pomegranate juice (the pure, unsweetened kind; or tablets). Who knows if they make any difference!

My fertility specialist (NHS) told me not to use baby aspirin, so I'm not.

One thing I tried last month was progesterone cream post-ov. It is entirely experimental for me, so I'm not really recommending it, but it is supposed to help build lining post-ov and I got a 5-6 day period after using it. I'm going to use it again this month post-ov. Good luck to you, if you find any other info on how to improve lining please let me know!


----------



## StarSign

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I thought aspirin was to thin the lining as it's a blood thinner?
> 
> I know aspirin is a thinner as they are giving it to FIL to thin his blood after his strokes.
> 
> Personally I would be reluctant to take aspirin unless directed to do so by a doctorClick to expand...




dachsundmom said:


> I thought aspirin was to thin the lining as it's a blood thinner?

I 2nd baby aspirin being a blood thinner. I think it's general help for fertility is to improve blood flow/nutrients to the uterus indirectly because the blood is now flowing by more oftern. 

Vitex (I've been on it) really seems to help with making that LH surge very succinct and yes, also with lining increase (now that I think about it). My periods are now much "more" so I would also feel that my lining is thickening up like it should be to care for a beanie. However, I would also recommend *siberian ginseng* to help with the vitality/healthiness of the lining. 

Eleutherococcus senticosis (Siberian Ginseng) is an ancient and highly respected Chinese tonic with a wide variety of medicinal uses. Chinese herbalists recommend Siberian Ginseng to restore vital energy and promote overall systemic functioning. It is known to support sexual functioning and to promote fertility and is often recommended as an aphrodisiac. It can also be very beneficial in the treatment of infertility related to stress. Used regularly, Siberian Ginseng can regulate the menstrual cycle, improve hormone balance and tone the uterus to improve the ability of the fetus to implant after conception. ​


----------

